# Merry Christmas To Me (& The Neighbor)



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay so about a month or so ago, I decided to make Ken a tablet stand from a pattern I found from Steve Good's site. (If you guys saw all the different patterns I have in my laptop that I want to make, or ideas of things I want to make; Ken calls me a pattern hoarder :lol: ) He loves it. He pretty much only uses his tablet next to the bed to watch videos at night, or listens to his audio books. Before I made his stand, Ken was using one of those plastic 'V' stands you find at Five Below or Dollar store, or somewhere like that. Tipped easily, and had no class. 

So after I see how well it worked for Ken, I'd been meaning to make one for myself. Hmph... that didn't look like it was gonna happen, since Ken completely blocked off the doorway to the shed with his hoard of plastic tool boxes full of his "mandatory" different tools. One day I'll show y'all how he has a tool box for everything... 

ANYway.... he finally cleared the doorway. I get a call from my neighbor who asks my opinion on tablets, asking what she should get her husband since the two she's gotten him has been met with complaints. This turned into the explanation of the stand I made, which was met with an impressed "f* off!! NO WAY!!!" (She's different, what can I say.) 

So I show her the one I made, and show her how it works with Ken's tablet (his new one is just under the 10") but for her peace of mind, she wanted one made a bit wider. I guess her husband likes to watch videos while on the throne, and puts his tablet on the side of the tub while he sits... (typical man habit, I guess? :lol: )

These were done inside of a couple hours. The most work came in the sanding (as usual.) The color of them after using the wood conditioner isn't justified in the final pictures. Mine looks amazing, with a rich red cedar, and the neighbors looks a bit like blonde cedar, with a hint of red. very pretty. I told my neighbor that I would recommend they put that rubber shelf liner on the bottom to prevent slippage off the side of the tub. I would hate for his new tablet to fall and break while in something I made. Mine will be used to hold my tablet while I'm crocheting, or while I'm cooking, and looking at my recipes. I've had to use my laptop to look at my pattern/recipe, which is a pain.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looks good Barb, 
Merry Christmas


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas Barb. Nice project, but I'm not a tablet fan.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Merry Christmas Barb. I do some scrolling also and have all of Steve Goods plans. I think I paid $3 bucks for all of them. Your tablet holders look nice.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Merry Christmas Barb. Nice project, but I'm not a tablet fan.


Merry Christmas to you, too Tom. I don't use my tablet like I do my laptop. I like it to hold my crochet patterns, and recipes. Makes it neater for organization. I have a few games on it, but my laptop is my stand-by. I still prefer it over my other gadgets.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a neat project Barb, and it's interesting to see all the work-in-progress photos.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Barb, I am curious...are your patterns printed by an ink jet printer? Also what is wintergreen oil, and where do you get it?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Merry Christmas Barb. Nice project, but I'm not a tablet fan.


What Tom said. To me a tablet is something you write on. With a pencil or pen.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice little projects, Barb. I recently made a simple stand for my kitchen radio: Just a bottom with four dowels to support the radio at an angle. You two have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> What Tom said. To me a tablet is something you write on. With a pencil or pen.


To each his own. A tablet to me is something one would take for a headache or as a result of having a prescription filled at the pharmacy. They're usually small round flat things that come in a bottle. To be taken with water or a sip of your best cognac. You could write on them if you squint really hard, I guess, but why one would want to do this is beyond me, after all, you put them in your mouth and swallow them. Whose going to see what you wrote ?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Merry Christmas Barb. Nice project, but I'm not a tablet fan.


Neither am I unless I'm really sick.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Barb, I am curious...are your patterns printed by an ink jet printer? Also what is wintergreen oil, and where do you get it?


No, I invested about $100 and got a brother wireless laser printer. Glad I did, too. If you look up Old Dave 100 on You Tube, he has a way to use inkjet transfer. I never had any luck with inkjet, and it's not as cost effective as laser when I sat and did the math. As for wintergreen oil, I've been using Now brand, (available at GNC and otther stores that sell essential oils) but just found my latest at (believe it or not) Kroger. I actually find I like this one better, and it's cheaper, to boot.

Hope that helps. I have a video on how to use wintergreen oil if you're interested. I know someone posted it last month in the contributor of the month post for November.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Barb, I am curious...are your patterns printed by an ink jet printer?* Also what is wintergreen oil,* and where do you get it?


I just wanted to ask the same question, G mercer.

Merry Christmas for you all


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

```

```



papasombre said:


> I just wanted to ask the same question, G mercer.
> 
> Merry Christmas for you all


Alexis, I invested about $100 and got a brother wireless laser printer. Glad I did, too. If you look up Old Dave 100 on You Tube, he has a way to use inkjet transfer. I never had any luck with inkjet, and it's not as cost effective as laser when I sat and did the math. As for wintergreen oil, I've been using Now brand, (available at GNC and otther stores that sell essential oils) but just found my latest at (believe it or not) Kroger. I actually find I like this one better, and it's cheaper, to boot.

Hope that helps. I have a video on how to use wintergreen oil if you're interested. I know someone posted it last month in the contributor of the month post for November.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Barb as always. Merry Christmas to you and Ken.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Barb. I love Brother laser printers, by far the best of their breed. My problem with them is that the high capacity toner cartridges cut off with 700 to 900 copies worth of toner still in them. 

First, you can use some aluminized duct tape to block the tiny laser window inside the printer that shoots a beam through the cartridge to determine laser level. That helps some, but to get the entire cartridge's worth, you have to reset a little gear driven mechanism on the cartridge itself. Here's the video link on doing that. When you click on the video it will show you many other videos on the topic, featuring other cartridges.

I print notebooks of material for clients and courses, and often go through 1500 to 2000 sheets per run, so losing a thousand pages really irks me.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

old55 said:


> Great job Barb as always. Merry Christmas to you and Ken.


Thank you, Ross. Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Hi Barb. I love Brother laser printers, by far the best of their breed. My problem with them is that the high capacity toner cartridges cut off with 700 to 900 copies worth of toner still in them.
> 
> First, you can use some aluminized duct tape to block the tiny laser window inside the printer that shoots a beam through the cartridge to determine laser level. That helps some, but to get the entire cartridge's worth, you have to reset a little gear driven mechanism on the cartridge itself. Here's the video link on doing that. When you click on the video it will show you many other videos on the topic, featuring other cartridges.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, Tom thank you! Never knew that about the toner. I have the L2360D model. My last one, I think still works, but not wifi, so I retired it. (Seems I saw it up in the closet in the spare room, maybe? Who knows. Memory is shot.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a couple of 2360s, one on the East Coast where we hold courses. Documents constantly get upgraded. My home printer is something like 40 pages (or sides) per minute. Faster than I can collate, hole punch and sort. It has a wifi setup and my Win 10 laptop sends documents out there routinely. I have an Epson color printer that I use generic ink in these days. Costs $100 bucks, does double sided printing in color and when it clogs up (Epson translates to "messy ink leakage and clogged printheads").


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tom, thanks for the info on Brother . I have a laser too and this'll come in handy when I start to run out.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

When you reset the cartridge, you have to keep watch for when the toner runs out, you start seeing gray print, then image areas drop out. Then it's done.


----------

